# Speckin the Econ



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Took the 'race boat' out to the lil econ today with some minnows. after runnin aground a couple times (water's low) i made it to my hole. its about 25' deep in this corner. caught all my spec close to the bottom. but stupid mud fish kept interceptin 

Anything on a bobber was ungulfed by spaz shad that kept tanglin my lines up. but they did jump and were fun on 4lb test 

Total for the day: 8 spec, 4 warmouth, 2 shad, and 2 dumb mudfish!!

the set up




























i know i'm ghetto. left my weights so i used quarter twenty nuts. they work.










spastic shadstic










lil confusin when i'd get a hit










these lil guys fight!










bloodin 'er up










stupid muds bout broke my ultralights










cool knees



















gotta love the econ










this set up was a blast to run through the windin river. as close as you can get to drivin a wave runner without bein annoyin ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Kinda dangerous swinging your nuts around like that;
looks painful tying fishing line through your nuts;
guess you were careful not to bang your nuts against the boat;
what happens if a turtle gets ahold of one of your nuts?

:

It ain't ghetto, it's ******* tech.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

That's what I call getting it done. Very nice.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> as close as you can get to drivin a wave runner without bein annoyin ;D



[smiley=rollinglaugh.gif]


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats awesome.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

yeah and now my grabrail is a roll bar


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

"It ain't ghetto, it's ******* tech." 

Not to mention environmently friendly.

I almost fell off your boat in that first pic! ;D

Great report, love the pics of the scenery too, looks peaceful.

How did you keep from gettin' gilligan'd up in all those lines. Is there a multi rod holder to be fabbed up in the future?


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

There's too much stuff to build in my future. Thats why i don't have multiple rod holders 

I want to build a whole front rail the shape of my bow with lots of pole holders for that style fishing thats removable. just slide into some brackets attatched to my rails.

Aluminum, powdercoated : see there, now i got somethin else to make.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

[/quote]

this set up was a blast to run through the windin river. as close as you can get to drivin a wave runner without bein annoyin ;D













[/quote]
thats funny


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I figured something was clicking in your mind like that. Sort of like side facing rocket launchers.


----------

